# Export von Allplan-Teilbildern nach Photoshop?



## FloKo (14. April 2004)

Hallo liebe User!

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich Allplan-Teilbilder nach Photoshop exportieren?

Gruss - Flo


----------



## Nino (14. April 2004)

Hi,
im Notfall mit der "Druck"/"Print" - Taste


----------



## superbiggi (30. April 2004)

*export allplan*

Hi,

ich exportiere meine Teilbilder bzw. Zeichnungen immer über die Ausgabekanäle und lese sie als eps-Dateien in Photoshop ein.


----------

